# Other martial arts in the UFC



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you allowed to use kung fu in the UFC? What about ninjutsu? People try to say that kung fu doesn't work, but it is in fact a very good martial art to learn. So why don't they use it in the UFC? Are they only allowed to use MMA(I'm assuming MMA is a whole other martial art)? Why don't they use ninjutsu? If they did use either of these two then I think they would win a lot faster. After, I myself use it and I have never lost to anyone so far. They are usually wrestlers, but then again I also know brazilian ju-jitsu.....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Because most of the techniques don't work. You can't hit in the eye or throat or groin, so believe me you aren't the first person to think about this shit. As for ninjitsu, trying to creep on up on a person wont work when you are right in front of them. The best styles are already utilized in MMA.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Because most of the techniques don't work. You can't hit in the eye or throat or groin, so believe me you aren't the first person to think about this shit. As for ninjitsu, trying to creep on up on a person wont work when you are right in front of them. The best styles are already utilized in MMA.


sanshou has been used in mma, and kungfu would work in mma i would know because thats what i study in
i just try to sap out the whole spiritual part and work on my standup


----------



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Because most of the techniques don't work. You can't hit in the eye or throat or groin, so believe me you aren't the first person to think about this shit. As for ninjitsu, trying to creep on up on a person wont work when you are right in front of them. The best styles are already utilized in MMA.


Ninjutsu isn't exactly only about sneaking up on someone. There are a lot of other moves in it that would kill a person.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

KFNJBJJ said:


> Ninjutsu isn't exactly only about sneaking up on someone. There are a lot of other moves in it that would kill a person.


watch ufc 2 scott morris vs pat smith

or steve jenum in ufc 3.....thats all nijitsu can do! It cant beat mma ...its prettymuch useless


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Batman would fool guys with his elusiveness in Ninjitsu


----------



## Joe"JLau"Lauzon (May 17, 2008)

KFNJBJJ said:


> Ninjutsu isn't exactly only about sneaking up on someone. There are a lot of other moves in it that would kill a person.


I get the feeling that killing someone in the middle of a fight wouldn't go over too well with fans or the media.


----------



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Joe"JLau"Lauzon said:


> I get the feeling that killing someone in the middle of a fight wouldn't go over too well with fans or the media.


HAHA! Yeah, I guess that would only get you some good fans about 1000 years ago.


----------



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> watch ufc 2 scott morris vs pat smith
> 
> or steve jenum in ufc 3.....thats all nijitsu can do! It cant beat mma ...its prettymuch useless


I think they didn't exactly show everything in ninjutsu...... because they also teach you about pressure points to paralyze your enemy and how to win against more than even 3 opponents.... so yeah.....


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

KFNJBJJ said:


> I think they didn't exactly show everything in ninjutsu...... because they also teach you about pressure points to paralyze your enemy and how to win against more than even 3 opponents.... so yeah.....


Nope he was a legit ninjitsu practitioner


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

I look at it this way, If you train something that has striking or some type of ground game that is outside the norm of MMA but you can make it work with your style then all the more power to ya (And I wish we would see a little more of it)...

On the other hand, Not trying to sound like a jack bag or anything but I think the chances of you landing a precise pressure point strike (Unless your just talking aiming for a spot that hurts to be hit which I do not really consider a pressure point.) Are slim to none. You have a moving target that's ready to lay you out with a cross or a head kick the second you take a hand down from your guard when your throwing regular strikes let alone something like that.

Possibly when your on the ground some type of pressure point grip etc. Could do something but from my experience that type of thing rarely works and when it does most of the time its on the willing, Not a guy ready to reverse you and rip your arm off while your trying to pinch the back of his leg :laugh:...


----------



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Nope he was a legit ninjitsu practitioner


Must of been an "ok" practitioner then or else he would have been a lot better.


----------



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Mysen said:


> I look at it this way, If you train something that has striking or some type of ground game that is outside the norm of MMA but you can make it work with your style then all the more power to ya (And I wish we would see a little more of it)...
> 
> On the other hand, Not trying to sound like a jack bag or anything but I think the chances of you landing a precise pressure point strike (Unless your just talking aiming for a spot that hurts to be hit which I do not really consider a pressure point.) Are slim to none. You have a moving target that's ready to lay you out with a cross or a head kick the second you take a hand down from your guard when your throwing regular strikes let alone something like that.
> 
> Possibly when your on the ground some type of pressure point grip etc. Could do something but from my experience that type of thing rarely works and when it does most of the time its on the willing, Not a guy ready to reverse you and rip your arm off while your trying to pinch the back of his leg :laugh:...


If you are really good then you can do it very quickly so you won't need them to "volunteer."


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

I meant willing more as a student who is expecting this move to happen is more predisposed to become "paralyzed" by it, With acupuncture points and pressure points yes some spots are bottom line going to give a certain reaction but a lot of it is just what your being told will happen then your mind turns that pain/stimuli into something its not.

I am not trying to be "The skeptic guy" but facts are facts, How often do you see someone take someone out with a pressure point and how often do you see someone take someone out with straight damage? If they were really that effective it would be the Ultimate pressure point championship


----------



## KFNJBJJ (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh, I see what you're saying. And to answer your question, I almost never see someone take out another person with pressure points because most people don't know how to find them and use them against their opponent. Hell, I practice ninjutsu and I don't even know where the exact pressure points are. I only know where some are but I would not be able to find them exactly.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

KFNJBJJ said:


> Oh, I see what you're saying. And to answer your question, I almost never see someone take out another person with pressure points because most people don't know how to find them and use them against their opponent. Hell, I practice ninjutsu and I don't even know where the exact pressure points are. I only know where some are but I would not be able to find them exactly.


Im sorry dude itsjust not gonna happen....you wont be able to land a pressure point when u have a mixed martial aretist trying to kill you!

Theres been other nijitsu artist that get got owned by mma practitioners


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

i believe they are not as effective as the other martial arts currently in use


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

gonna be more capoeiristas in the UFC soon......


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sekou said:


> gonna be more capoeiristas in the UFC soon......


I always think about this shit, but besides for the entertainment value, that shit is not effective against a trained ground fighter.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

BrFighter07 said:


> i believe they are not as effective as the other martial arts currently in use


Yep Boxing, Muay Thai, BJJ, Wrestling (Greco/Freestyle), and Kickboxing are really the only styles you need... Others can work... TKD / Judo and the like.


I still laugh when I see a TKD fighter though :dunno: Thats something, to me atleast, that your parents put you in when your a child to waste some energy


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

KFNJBJJ said:


> Ninjutsu isn't exactly only about sneaking up on someone. There are a lot of other moves in it that would kill a person.


mma=mixed martial arts, you can walk in there with ballet if it does the job.. and if ninjitsu did do the job you would see it in there, the reason its not is this. you take a muay thai/bjj guy with equal natural ability and experiance as your ninjitsu guy and the ninjitsu guy is going to take a beating, if you disagree thats cool.. but maybe you should then ask yourself why there arnt many people of that discapline competing in mma, then pick your logical answer.


edit... obviously balet is not a martial art, haha.. just usin it as an example


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love to see some Capoeira being used sometime, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I always think about this shit, but besides for the entertainment value, that shit is not effective against a trained ground fighter.


true heres proof

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=215Ai-2dFIU

this ones better

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=VN6PvPCrStI


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I would love to see some Capoeira being used sometime, that would be pretty cool.


it looks cool but i think it would be pretty ineffective in mma, but my buddy is all into it and knows of an mma fight where a capoeira guy does this like weird front hand spring type kick to the face and knocks this dude the f*ck out. anyways i think if some one did well with capoeira in mma it would be more attributed to natural ability/fighting experience rather than technique


----------



## chopstickz (Dec 26, 2008)

it'll be interesting to see Capoeira, but cartwheel kicks would work if the fighter is already on the ground n take his opponnet down(trip)

Sanshou is interesting too. I like their sidekicks n how Cung Le puts in together with spinning backfist combos. I believe they have some takedowns in it. (Think of Shootboxing)

I want to see more ***** based fighters. They have Judo throws(under used in MMA), wrestling takedowns (must skiil to master), and submissions (to finish the game) which are mostly leglocks, heelhooks, n anklelocks(illegal in Jits competition, but allowed in MMA.) Since many MMA fighters train BJJ for grappling, it could be their weakness. Although Regular ***** doesnt allow chokes, although Combat ***** does and is the one Fedor trains.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I love people who think "kill" moves actually work in reality. Buddy, this is not Mortal Kombat, this is not the movies. People are hard to kill.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I love people who think "kill" moves actually work in reality. Buddy, this is not Mortal Kombat, this is not the movies. People are hard to kill.


Is that why Herb Dean never yells finish him? Bruce Lee said that Kung Fu isn't necessarily the kind of thing that can be used in other competitions, because it involves groin and throat strikes.

Also people who throw a lot of kicks usually end up on their back.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

To me by the look of your first comment sounds like you would like to kill your opponnent why?
People do mma for the sport and not to hurt the other fighter. If they did use that stuff like paralyze i gues they would DQ'd


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I love people who think "kill" moves actually work in reality. Buddy, this is not Mortal Kombat, this is not the movies. People are hard to kill.


Word.

These kill moves are stuff that could theoretically kill you IF you are standing still and do not have so much protective muscle mass on you. But a liver punch under the same conditions could kill a person too! The same time you could ly down on learning the one-hit-kill you could spend on getting a killer body shot or a killer left hook - both which results in an immovable opponent and both of which you could use in a fight where both guys are MOVING.

Also: If Kung fu has not been effectively used in K1, it most certainly can't be used effectively in MMA. Ninjutsu has many good qualities, but none of them being able to do MMA OR winning streetfights.

I'm more and more starting to think that all these traditional martial artists are a bit delutional.



Seth_petruzelli said:


> Im impressed with all the serious responses; if this was any other forum this FOOL would have been murdered and made to look stupid.Ninjitsu and king fu? Are you f*cking kidding me?? The fact that you actually think either of them works in real life means *you have never been in a fight, are 12, and have watched too much kung fu movies or anime*.
> 
> This is probably the dumbest thread I've ever seen on MMAforum.Serious, it is.


I think only one of those is sufficient. No need to insult the TS for making-in your oppinion-astupid thread


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

valvetronix said:


> Yep Boxing, Muay Thai, BJJ, Wrestling (Greco/Freestyle), and Kickboxing are really the only styles you need... Others can work... TKD / Judo and the like.
> 
> 
> I still laugh when I see a TKD fighter though :dunno: Thats something, to me atleast, that your parents put you in when your a child to waste some energy


Pleeeeease val you seem nice so don't start the TKD hate again. Because of the popularity of the art there are a lot of lame ass schools out there, but I've read posts on here saying people with that background were very good strikers.

Yes, TKD is known for its showy/aerial kicks, but we recognize that they're much less effective. My school trains boxing and recently, some grappling alongside TKD.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

In my TKD class years ago my teacher showed us guard, defending the mount, escaping the mount and a sweep from guard. My teacher was a badass, and I'm pretty sure an exception to the rule though.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Troll or moron?

Or Robert Hamburger?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Maybe your TKD school is different. However most of them have gotten the rep as a pay for belt programs. I got in a fight with a TKD "black belt" as a kid. Suffice to say his skills didn't work at all against someone with no formal training in anything. Spin kicks are almost always a bad idea.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

um hello....why dosent anyone use the crain anymore


----------

